# H105 fehlende Schrauben



## NurDieAushilfe (9. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin liebes Corsair Team,

habe das Problem das dank meiner Holden Frau vier von den langen Schrauben meiner H105 abhanden gekommen sind.
Sie dachte die können weg ... (Merke : lasse nie etwas liegen!!)

Jetzt meine Frage: Könnt ihr mir ein paar neue schicken? Bzw. sagen wo ich diese herbekomme?

VG
NurDieAushilfe


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi NurDieAushilfe,

du kannst dich an unseren Kundenservice direkt wenden und schauen ob die sich darauf einlassen. Einfach ein Ticket aufmachen und die Rechnung zum Produkt mit hochladen. Falls dies nicht klappt, gibt es Alternativen bei z.B. unc 6-32 | Geizhals Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich Glaube für die 2,80 € brauch ich euren Support nicht behelligen 
Danke für die schnelle Info.

Gruß
NurDieAushilfe


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gerne.


----------

